
Microsoft slaps product activation on Mac Office 2011 - lukeqsee
http://www.computerworld.com/s/article/9193578/Microsoft_slaps_product_activation_on_Mac_Office_2011
======
teilo
I'm sorry, but $150 for three computers isn't exactly draconian.

What the article doesn't say is that the 2008 license may have allowed 6
installs, but you could only use 3 at the same time on the same LAN.

And if you already a valid product key, who waits 15 days to activate it
anyway? This is a lot of fuss about nothing.

